# New 24/7 owner



## harryk (Nov 2, 2007)

I got a 24/7 40sw today and put some rounds through it. I like it very much. The feel of the grip on this gun is why I bought it. Very comfortable to me. All in all seems like it is going to be a very good gun, especially for the price of it. I paid 360 and they gave me a year free at their indoor range. I thought that was a killer deal. Could have got the gun from the net for 330 but pay 30 for the transfer and it was a wash, with the range deal I figured I was ahead. How do some of you that have had this gun for a while feel about it?
Harry


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Welcome aboard, and good choice with the PT24/7. Most of the owners seem to like them. Which generation is it? The 2nd letter indicates the year. There are minor changes/improvements with each generation. "Z"= 2006, "A"=2007. 
Feel free to P.M. me to help you find further info.
Enjoy this site. There's a lot of great info here.


----------



## harryk (Nov 2, 2007)

Mine has the a as the second letter in the sn sao etc. I figure that means 2007,thanks. I appreciate the offer of help and may need it. I put another 200 rounds though it today (300 in two days without a glitch). Brought it home and broke it down and cleaned it. Very easy to break down. So far I am extremely happy with it. I also have a 40 year old Beretta model 70 that I have had for 25 years. Not one jam or misfire that I can remember anyway.lol Do the other letters in th sn have any significance? Again sao etc.Thanks,
Harry


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

This is a common question over at TaurusArmed .net. We're trying to figure out the system. One person asked a C.S. rep, and wasn't given a proper answer. The first letter is the caliber, second is the year.


----------

